# Problem with New TV and Old TV lift system



## Vesparado (May 15, 2012)

Dear All 
I am having this problem for my TV lift system as my older Fujitsu 42" Wide Plasma TV consume about 370 Watt whereas recently I change to my new Samsung Smart TV that consume only 150Watt power. This may have cause my actuator not enough power to lift my TV fully whereas when I use my electrical kettle to test it is working fine as it consume almost 1850 Watt. Like to check how can I increase the load for my new TV or any modification that I can do? I saw in my actuator box there are 2 x 10A Relay that I believed my new TV current maybe too low to drive the relay.

Need Help!
KK


----------



## Vesparado (May 15, 2012)

Vesparado said:


> Dear All
> I am having this problem for my TV lift system as my older Fujitsu 42" Wide Plasma TV consume about 370 Watt whereas recently I change to my new Samsung Smart TV that consume only 150Watt power. This may have cause my actuator not enough power to lift my TV fully whereas when I use my electrical kettle to test it is working fine as it consume almost 1850 Watt. Like to check how can I increase the load for my new TV or any modification that I can do? I saw in my actuator box there are 2 x 10A Relay that I believed my new TV current maybe too low to drive the relay.
> 
> Need Help!
> KK


Any Help!!! Please...


----------

